# Finally on the right road again.



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I dont know exactly where to start with this one.. but here I go...

When i first got Rain, she was fat and happy... such a wonderful little filly! I kept really good care of her, and she never lost any weight, and was never unkempt or at immediate risk for injury... and then for a brief amount of time I had to say goodbye to her... I had broken up with my boyfriend of 3 years, and i was forced to leave her behind until I could get the sources up here in South Carolina to bring her up here.. Finally, after about 3 months, everything was set, and Rain was ready to come home!

When i went to pick her up.. my Ex Boyfriend had padlocked all the entrances to the yard... I couldn't get in to pick her or Joey up (Joey was left behind too and we were there to pick him up as well, but i am not including him in the story because this is more focused on Rain.). Finally, i get my Ex to come back and tell him he needs to let me have my horses before i called the police. Finally he released them to me and I started on the Road back to SC.

We picked them up at 12:00 at night, so i couldnt see them that well.. and on the road back i stopped at a truck stop to buy navajo blankets to put over her and Joe since it was a very chilly ride. Finally we got back at 7:00 in the morning, and unloaded them.. The sunlight just started shining and i was shocked when i finally got a first good look at my filly.. She was thin as a rail.. her winter coat hiding months of neglect.. she hadn't been fed properly, was wormy, and had terrible rain rot. I.Was.Furious.

How dare you take out your frustrations with me, by abusing my animals?! Joey was very much neglected as well, but he was having trouble maintaining weight before. I know they got absolutely no hay, and probably only got 5% protien feed once a day. I started crying and hugging her just constantly apologizing and promising her i would never let her get harmed again.

She has been here for two months now, and is looking much, much better. Her rain rot is nearly completely gone, and she is gaining a lot of weight (she has quite the hay gut!!!) I had no idea how good she was looking until i saw the comparison pictures... take a peek for yourself:

Before i left my ex:









Upon Arrival to SC (from my Ex's "loving" care):









Today!:









Her love for me never faultered, which made me sob... i wanted her to be mad with me for leaving her in such a terrible situation, and letting that happen to her.. but she loves me, she has never been angry at me.. she has completely forgiven me for practically abandoning her for those few months.

I love this filly so much, i am absolutely blessed to have her

-Skippy!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

how cruel.....She is so cute, I can tell that she is getting better, she loves you because you came back for her....cant you imagine if she endured everyday thinking, I know she is coming for me, and when she comes I am going to be alive and love her!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Wait I am confused....This happened two months ago? dont you have a husband? ...Am I confusing myself?!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL sorry to confuse!

-I got rain in April while i was in Alabama (1st picture)
-I left Alabama with Chuck (new BF) and my ex boyfriend in September, to go to SC
-Got Married to Chuck on October 27th
-Picked Rain up in Mid November (second picture)
-Took the last picture at the beginning of the year =)

My life is like a bad episode of Jerry Springer right now, but things are stabilizing for me as well as for Rain!

I love that little filly with all my heart. There is nothing that can tear me away from her. I just hope she is a sweetie to break to ride.. since she is getting a very Mare-ish streak in her!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

oh alright....I get it. She is a darling. I am sure that she will be fine, besides she loves you!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Aww, that's so sad. I don't get how people can do that, I'm glad she's back with you now and in good hands. She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Cute pony though  :wub: !


----------

